# Nice Dedication On Hamilton Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Many collectors are put off by personal inscriptions and/or dedications on the back of watches....which is a shame in the case of Hamilton Electrics because many were engraved. I don't have a problem with them...and believes it adds to the history of a watch.

So when this Hamilton Nautilus 400 / 404 Masterpiece turned up today, I was pleasantly surprised when viewing the back:



















Now some questions for "Hamiltonelectric" :notworthy::

The two presentation watches below (this new Pratt & Whitney one and the GREFCO one; left hand side) clearly have the Nautilus 400 / 404 case but the dial markings (markers, numerals etc) are neither 400 or 404 but seem unique to this style of presentation watch. Do you agree? And are there any differences between the 400 and 404 cases?

Here are theses two again, alongside my three Nautilus 400 watches on the right (I know...I have too many!):


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes they do seem unique........ as regards "Too Many"? Please let me post you my cheque book and let me help you out..... :cheers:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

*"Joseph E. Bombardier?"* That's got to be a gag or something.... Still, a really cool inscription (Pratt & Whitney).


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

great watches, I agree on inscriptions and honestly think it enhances a watch, still it tends to keep the prices a bit lower...for now!


----------

